# Oxides



## CathyW (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm new to this and need some advice about using powdered oxides.  What is the best way to use them and not be wasteful?  What's the best way to get the color you want?  I want to be able to make a bar of soap where I get great color but don't have to worry about bleeding. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi , Are you using them in MP or CP soap. ?


----------



## CathyW (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm using them in MP.  From what I understand it could be a little tricky.  Any helpful tips are appreciated.    Thanks


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 11, 2009)

Colors, my nature will either bleed or not bleed. It has nothing to do with technique. You need to buy colors that specifically say they are non bleeding to avoid the bleed.

Powders can be hard to blend into soap bas. They will want to clump. You may want to add them to a little oil or water to get them to disperse well then add that to your base.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 12, 2009)

I've tried adding oxides to a small amount of glycerin with mixed results. I don't want to mix them with water as that would most likely dilute the solid soap.


----------



## valor (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi,
I just put a little in some of the melted soap in a separate bowl, then mix it back into the whole batch or swirl, or whatever, but I find that I get less clumps of color doing it this way. 

I also add my oxides by weight so that I can replicate and know when it's too much or not enough. It's a lot easier to adjust.


----------



## kamalicollection (Jun 17, 2009)

I used to have problems with oxides is m&P. What I do now is mix the oxides with the soap before I melt the soap. If i do it after it doesn't turn out right.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 18, 2009)

kamalicollection said:
			
		

> I used to have problems with oxides is m&P. What I do now is mix the oxides with the soap before I melt the soap. If i do it after it doesn't turn out right.


How do you mix it before your melt it?


----------



## llineb (Jun 21, 2009)

i learned a great way to use oxides from another soaper.  i bought a hand blender on e-bay and put some oxide in a small container of melted clear base.  mix it well with the hand blender until all clumps are gone and let it cool.  i make it using a lot of the oxide so it is very concentrated.  when it cools you have a color block of soap  when you need the color you just cut a small piece and add it to your melted soap.  check the color and if you want it darker just add another piece.  i spent one night making all my colors and have been using them for months.


----------



## tincanac (Jun 22, 2009)

Another great idea from llineb!!!!  tks again!  I am turning into a little fan of yours!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 22, 2009)

llineb said:
			
		

> i learned a great way to use oxides from another soaper.  i bought a hand blender on e-bay and put some oxide in a small container of melted clear base.  mix it well with the hand blender until all clumps are gone and let it cool.  i make it using a lot of the oxide so it is very concentrated.  when it cools you have a color block of soap  when you need the color you just cut a small piece and add it to your melted soap.  check the color and if you want it darker just add another piece.  i spent one night making all my colors and have been using them for months.


How hard or easy is it to duplicate a color this way; especially if one is selling?


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

soapbuddy said:
			
		

> llineb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, when i got the color i liked in my soap i wrote down how bib of a slice i used like 1/4 inch pie slice.  but in reality it is pretty easy b/c you can add a little piece at a time and cut it up and stir in the melted soap and it will color it.  if it is not dark enough you add a little bit more.  the hardest part is usking the hand blender without making a mess.  use a deep tupperware container.  then you can store the color blocks with the lids on and use as needed.  also, i could never get this to work with the clays, they always left spots in the soap but the oxides work great!  any ideas for using clay in mp?
lara


----------



## soapbuddy (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Lara, I'll have to try it.


----------

